# Bonded Leather Complaints, Anyone?



## Lumen

I have some HT seats on order which are bonded leather. I thought I did enough research on seating, but now I've heard that bonded leather can "peel" after a year or two. Is that true? Can regular maintenance prolong the inevitable?

_Signed "Worried Sick"_


----------



## Tonto

Yes it does. There are a variety of products to choose from. Aerosol cans to Wet Wipes. Keeping them conditioned is a must do! And it's easy to do.


----------



## phillihp23

Lumen said:


> I have some HT seats on order which are bonded leather. I thought I did enough research on seating, but now I've heard that bonded leather can "peel" after a year or two. Is that true? Can regular maintenance prolong the inevitable?
> 
> _Signed "Worried Sick"_


One of mine is peeling pretty bad after about 3-4 yrs. on the head rest.
I did nothing to preserve them until too late..
Not sure what the correct answer is to preserve them.
I now have rubbed them down with a natural leather preservative to try and prevent further damage.
They are in my home theater room and only used on and off on occasion. In fact my projector bulb just went out for the first time since I built the room.
While they are cost efficient I think in the future I would purchase all leather (not bonded) for longevity. As they become too damaged I probably will replace them one by one with full leather.


----------



## opell

Temperature and dirt can deteriorate leather seats if they are the finest ones. Good room temperature condition could prolong its quality.


----------



## Lumen

phillihp23 said:


> One of mine is peeling pretty bad after about 3-4 yrs. on the head rest.
> 
> I did nothing to preserve them until too late..
> 
> Not sure what the correct answer is to preserve them.
> 
> I now have rubbed them down with a natural leather preservative to try and prevent further damage.
> 
> They are in my home theater room and only used on and off on occasion. In fact my projector bulb just went out for the first time since I built the room.
> 
> While they are cost efficient I think in the future I would purchase all leather (not bonded) for longevity. As they become too damaged I probably will replace them one by one with full leather.


I'm sorry to hear about the wear on your chairs, phillihp23, and about your burnt-out bulb. Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it. Hopefully it will help save my chairs if I clean them regularly. I'll be like you and replace them with leather if they don't hold up. Maybe turn them into dog beds!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdaddy

"Bonded leather, also called reconstituted leather or blended leather, is a term used for a manufactured upholstery material including animal hide. It is made as a layered structure of a fiber or paper backer, a pulp made from shredded leather and a polyurethane coating which is embossed with a leather-like texture."

It's a very poor product and shouldn't really used on furniture. Many law suits and complaints yet the industry continues to sell this .

I have a bonded leather office desk chair that's peeling an extremely very thin layer of plastic like material. It's not even close to real leather.

BTW... even real leather can begin to crack and peal, just not as quickly. Next time get a nice durable fabric and you'll rest much more comfortably and won't have to worry about such things.


----------



## Lumen

Sounds like I'm in good company then! Live and learn. I could send mine back for a stiff restocking fee, but I guess I'll ride it out. I think it's still a pretty good deal for around $500/seat. Other options we checked weren't close. 

Now that's not to say there aren't exceptional deals out there. It's just I didn't find any, and leather prices were outside our budget. As is often the case with higher quality goods, they last longer. You can sometimes wind up buying two lower quality units for what the higher one would have.cost to begin with. That may be your only choice during a cash crunch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillihp23

Lumen said:


> Sounds like I'm in good company then! Live and learn. I could send mine back for a stiff restocking fee, but I guess I'll ride it out. I think it's still a pretty good deal for around $500/seat. Other options we checked weren't close.
> 
> Now that's not to say there aren't exceptional deals out there. It's just I didn't find any, and leather prices were outside our budget. As is often the case with higher quality goods, they last longer. You can sometimes wind up buying two lower quality units for what the higher one would have.cost to begin with. That may be your only choice during a cash crunch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, nothing worse than a theater room all set up and no where to sit! :crying2:' Mine are Lane brand. Bought three for about $1300.


----------



## Gdaddy

I don't really understand the need for leather in the 'man cave'. It's a trend that everyone seems to follow.

Having been a retailer for leather furniture for many years I must confess I don't like the feel of leather on my skin. Air conditioned rooms feel cold to me. Warmer rooms are sticky.

It's a fact that sealed leather doesn't breath. Even if it's good leather they put a clear coat on the top surface to prevent staining. Nubuck leather is my favorite in that it's not treated with a top coat. It's like suede but it stains pretty easily and it's expensive.

A nice fabric chair is FAR more inviting and comfortable. The newest fabrics have incredible wear and stain resistance and in many cases will out last leather. Especially the imitation leather most companies are selling. Be aware that even if they advertize it as 100% leather it is probably 'split hide'. that's a hide that's been reduced in thickness and artificial embossed to look like perfect leather. (same as vinyl). Top grain is best suited to upholstery because it is the strongest and most durable part of the hide, yet it is softer and supple.

Unfortunately people know very little about leather and this opens the door to deception and, of course, everyone wants their man-cave to look like everyone else's man-cave so inexpensive bonded (plastic) leather fit's the budget for many unsuspecting people.


----------



## willis7469

Gdaddy said:


> I don't really understand the need for leather in the 'man cave'. It's a trend that everyone seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Having been a retailer for leather furniture for many years I must confess I don't like the feel of leather on my skin. Air conditioned rooms feel cold to me. Warmer rooms are sticky.



Maybe some people do like how it feels. And how it looks.


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Maybe some people do like how it feels. And how it looks.


I love big comfy soft leather chairs and as soon as the lotto comes through for me, I shall make some mine.
For now, I will deal with fabric that feels kind of nice under my bottom area. :heehee:


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> I love big comfy soft leather chairs and as soon as the lotto comes through for me, I shall make some mine.
> 
> For now, I will deal with fabric that feels kind of nice under my bottom area. :heehee:




Same here. Had my eye on a Natuzzi a while back. Still saving for subs though...

Hey Lou, where's the slippery slope thread. lol 
I saw it on my notifications but now it's gone. Where you did hided it?


----------



## Pink999

How to line the leather seats? I've already tried a lot of things, but I can not decide. There are options here. Suitable for all leather types. Car Leather Cleaners & Conditioners


----------



## Bonnie258

In terms of strength, this type of leather is not very good and does not tolerate cold well (cold cracks). In order for it to serve for more than two years, you need to take proper care of it. This article explains in detail how to take care of bonded leather Bonded Leather: Properties, Care, Pros and Cons - Leather Toolkits.


----------

